# Sunscreen for face



## Maja (Jan 10, 2006)

Any recommendation for a good and safe sunscreen?

TIA.


----------



## Sophia (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm looking a good one too since I noticed this summer I got some freckles around my nose and now they're permanent! But I have to buy it sooner than summer, becuase the sun here is burning from April, I tried Clinique's City Block 25 but it didn't do anything real good! I haven't try Bobbi Brown's but let me know if you find something good!!


----------



## Maja (Jan 10, 2006)

Ooh i wish we had that sun here.. Although i know its bad for your skin if you dont cover up, there's nothing liking waking up to the sun shining through your curtains!


----------



## ewunia2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Sorry but I didn't try BB cause in Poland we dont know this brand. But I can recomend you very good products from Avene and La Roche - Posay. It got very good stable screen (protect). I use Bioderma Max Fluide SPF 100. :icon_biggYou can buy it in drug store(in Polnad) but I dont know how it looks in US.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 13, 2006)

Last summer I tried Aubrey Organics Titania Sunblock spf 25 ( I had skin cancer..so I have to go high)....and I really like it. I Hate the way sunscreen usually makes your skin feel, but this stuff does not seem to be greasy. I have even used it on my delicate, sensitive face skin..and, at least I didn't break out. Pros: works and you forget you have sunscreen on. all natural ingredients, no crud to clog your pores. does not have that icky-sticky-waxy feeling. Cons: Is a little pricey. Some might find the smell too much, even though I like the smell. Has Shea butter, if you don't like Shea butter.

One I really don't like at all is the Annemarie BÃ¶rlind sunscreen. It is also supposed to be natural..but is fairly expensive and makes my skin feel like it has a ton of nasty on it. I have also found that the sunscreens that are supposed to be made especially for your face are often times the worst..regarding breakouts,etc.


----------



## jessica9 (Jan 13, 2006)

i'm sort of a sunscreen nut. i use skinceuticals sph 45 everyday. it doesn't make me break out and it isn't too greasy, but i have combo-normal skin, so it might for you. but they use a clear zinc oxide, which is really nice. also ddf makes good sunscreens. there is a really nice matte one that is COMPLETELY matte!! seriously! everyday i use a separate moisturizer, and follow up with my sunscreen....


----------



## Maja (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the info girls! Will look in to this more


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 13, 2006)

That sounds a like good one! I will have to see if it i carried in the US or online that ships here. I like Aveeno Positively radiant Daily Moisturizer with dunscreen. I also use foundatons with sunscreens (whatever kind I like at the moment, I always change. I know this about face sunscreen, but man, the body ones stink! It would be ok at the beach b/c everyone smells like that. In high school I was told I smelled like the bach or sunscreen, so I either put scented bofy powder on me, or just gave up the whole thing. No sunscreen on yout face in Florida is called wrinkles, my face turns lobster ed in 2 seconds, my skin burns like fire too, when I sweat in heat. But I wear it on face year round, even though it isnt hot.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 13, 2006)

Oh, and I applaud you Elisabeth, for wearing it since you had skin cancer. My whole family is darker than me and they still insist on lying out in the yard, we have no pool) and my aunt had many malignant skin tumors raken off, she still got tans! One of my cousins looks just like my mom, olive akin, black hair, brown eyes. Eveyone else has darker hair, skin and eyes too. I have always been the only blonde (well it was platinum growing up, it is growing innto a light brown now, but am the only one on either side of the family to have blonde hair and hazel eyes. And no I am not adopted. But I am the only one that cares about it.

This is actually intesting, depending where you live, as in what side of the car you frive in, that part of your face gets motr wrinkles and skin cancer. In countries where you drive on the other side of the car, wrinkles on that side of face and not the other.


----------



## elljmz (Jan 13, 2006)

I use Cetaphil SPF 15 with parsol 1789.(or something like that) Parsol 1789 blocks SOME of the UVA rays ( the wrinkle makers). Every once in awhile I come across info like this http://abcnews.go.com/2020/Health/story?id=858453&amp;page=1 . Can all of you from other countries besides the United States buy sunblock with this ingredient Mexoryl in it?. If it blocks all UVA rays wouldn't it put a lot of wrinkle cream manufacturers out of business. I mean we all wll get wrinkles eventually but it sure would effect the premature aging market right under.

Anyhow I use the Cetaphil SPF 15 and it is perfect on my dry skin . Not too greasy and not too light either but I put on a couple of coats.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 16, 2006)

Amanda, for 1 year now I made the decision to go as chemical-free as possible..while there are somethings I can't like I cheat horribly with foundation and makeup....but for shampoo, skin care...I have been using Aubrey Organics (they are actually from Florida in the US..I stock up on them when I go back..you can get them at most health food stores or online at their website.) and I really notice the difference. I was for years and years using really high end salon stuff on my hair and it just kept getting worse. I only wanted the best for my hair and skin..but..I am not a Granola Girl and love high glamour makeup....but I use this stuff Almost Exclusively. Their line is extensive, and you have to play around to find your perfect combo, and I also still use some other stuff..Like Avedas Brilliant once in awhile..


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 16, 2006)

Amanda..thank you. I had no choice. My skin cancer had nothing to do with sun exposure...but why risk it even further? We need sun. Our eyes get vitamins from sunlight..etc.. but how scary about your aunt and she still stays out and bakes. I still get sunburned sometime...like once in four years..but to stay out like that and bake?? You have such beautiful, clear skin...the most important feautures in the sun are..a hat...always wear a sun hat..your head is the poorest "conductor" of heat..hence heat stroke...you face is number 2.... number 3 and 4 are your hands and your feet...why? because hand and foot melanomas are often the most deadly.

Keep your beautiful skin safe!

Elisabeth


----------



## jen19 (Mar 7, 2006)

wow, some of you guys spend alot of moneyon products......I like the higher end brands too, they seem more luxorious, they smell better, prettier packaging and all that....but most important in a sunscreen is that it has the following ingredients for optimum protection:

1. titanium dioxide

2. zinc oxide

3. avobenzone

one or all of these should be at the top of the list of ingredients....


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 8, 2006)

I did research and I agree, cetaphil is one of the best sunscreens available in the US. it has avobenzone stabilizer in best proportions (I heard this is patented by Loreal which owns Galderma (Cetaphil) and that is why you cannot find this concentration in other products.

of course, mexoryl or tinsorb are the best filters, but unfortunatelly still not available in the US :madno::madno::madno: That is why I got myself like 5 tubes of different face sunscreens when I went to visit Poland. but I use Cetaphil on my neck :laughing:


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 8, 2006)

great thread. i was wondering the same for myself!

lau, do you not like wearing moisturizers with SPF in it? i just don't seem to wanna wear a sunscreen AND moisturizer. i've never done it before, but maybe it won't be so bad.

elisabeth, sorry to hear about your skin cancer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smilingface (Mar 10, 2006)

My favorite sunscreen is Olay complete defense spf 30 sensitive skin. It has zinc oxide in it. It doesn't break me out or leave a whitish cast. Love it!


----------



## jen19 (Mar 10, 2006)

yikes- there's a post here somwhere on the sun that says that the chemical sunblockers ( not zinc or titanium but all the others ) are not very good for your skin- they promote free radical damage.....I'll try to find the thread and re-post.


----------



## Femme*Noir (Mar 10, 2006)

Great Info on here!!! I'm def looking into Mexoryl, i read the article and it says there are pharmacys that have some products maybe hopefully i can find it!! I'm in NYC so i'm hoping it not that hard....

I use a moisturizer and a seperate sunblock. I luv Nutrogena healthy Defense SPF30. It mositurizes and doesn't feel greasy...I have dry skin from the products my derm has me using,but she recommended Helathy Defense- which i was already using- and it helps sooooooooooooooo much!!!

its in expensive as well, so i get more than one at a time....my skin hasn't broken out from it and i have been using it for several months now... :satisfied:


----------



## belisahC (Mar 10, 2006)

_I saw an interesting product on HSN (Home Shopping Network) this weekend. It was a sunscreen presented by Andrew Lessman but I had to leave and didn't get much info. __I believe he also has his own web-site so I'm going to check it out._

_I did and this is what I discovered:_

*micro-granulated zinc oxide provides an effective, safe and natural physical sunscreen, protecting the delicate tissues of the skin equally well from both UVA and UVB rays. Because this zinc oxide is present as an ultra-fine micro-emulsion suspended in an exceptional skin moisturizer, it is gentle even to the most sensitive skin, keeping your skin smooth and soft while it protects you from the sun's damaging rays*

_Looks like the product is a little pricey. I'm going to go to HSN and see if they have a special or something._


----------



## jessica9 (Mar 10, 2006)

so true!!:icon_love


----------



## jessica9 (Mar 10, 2006)

okay...i have been looking at sites online to find the agreed upon measurement for daily sunscreen application, and it is 1/2 teaspoon for face and neck. i think i was applying near that before, but not quite that much. i'm so crazy - i'm going to carry that teaspoon around with me to measure for now on.

laura - if you get the bobbi brown one, tell us how you like it! i really want to find a good high spf with lots of vitamins in it...so if anyone knows of one, let me know!


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 11, 2006)

I love Ultraceuticals SPF30+ Untinted Moisturiser. :icon_love I have the one in the tube.


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 11, 2006)

Does anyone know of a non-greasy hopefully not TOO expensive sunscreen that has a REALLY high SPF? I'm talking at least 45... though preferably higher (I hate getting tan! I go outside for 1 second with no sunscreen and BOOM! Tan!)


----------



## Maja (Mar 11, 2006)

The moisturiser i use has SPF15 in it Jen but i'd like something with a higher SPF. But thanks for the suggestions.. Maybe i should start thinking about changing my moisturiser for one with a higher SPF


----------



## ClassicGirl (Mar 11, 2006)

I have super sensitive skin, too, and the only sunscreen I've been able to use is Cotz SPF 58. I order it from dermadoctor.com


----------



## britrose (Mar 13, 2006)

Oops. I started a new thread on this subject. Sorry!!

I was just looking at the Fallene sunblock on dermadoctor and was wondering if it was for sensitive skin. I use Vanicream with 30 spf and it's not enough. Sat outside this wkend for 30 mins, with sunblock on, and not have burnt raised blotches on my face.


----------



## ArbonQueen (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow, be very careful. Do you ever tan? I ask this because I cannot go out in sun for longer than 10-15 minutes at a time unless I am in FL then I will tan. I burn the most in the Carolinas. I have never found a sun screen that works. I do know that if your face has sensitive skin in general, you are less likely going to find a sunscreen that is high in numbers that does not irritate. We have a daily moisturizer that only carries spf of 8 because it is not enough to irritate sensitive skin.

Have you tried a baby sunscreen? Arbonne has one that might be worth a shot.

Ann Phelps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## britrose (Mar 13, 2006)

No i don't tan at all. just burn.


----------



## ArbonQueen (Mar 13, 2006)

Amen Kim!

See you may want to find a nice hat and some shades and try a baby care sunscreen.

My grandma was just diagnosed with sun cancer and never swam, sunbathed or laid out. She burned one time and is 85. BE AWARE...BE CAREFUL!

Ann Phelps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Salope (Mar 13, 2006)

Laura, since you live in Europe, I'd suggest getting an SPF with mexoryl in it. I know La Roche Posay makes sunscreen with this ingredient in it. Overall, their products are great so I imagine this sunscreen is as well. I think I'm going to have my cousin mail me a mexoryl sunscreen. I forgot to pick one up when I was in Belgium last time. It offers the best protection out there.


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 13, 2006)

Clinique just upped the SPF on 2 of its best sunscreens--Super City Block 25 is now Super City Block 40 Oil Free daily Face Protector, and Total Sunblock has gone from a 30 SPF to SPF 50, and it is also oil free. Both are slightly moisturizing, the latter one more so. I tried them both and got the first.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Mar 13, 2006)

SierraWren,

I currently use the City block from clinique (I just purchased the SPF 40). I have never used the total sunblock. WHich do you like better? The city block feels greasy to me. It doesn't break me out but when I wear it my skin gets extra "shine". Does the total sunblock do this?

Thanks,

mary


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi! Yeah, I'd have to agree--there is a slight greasy feeling to the Super City Block, but my skin is just dry enough now that it doesn't bother me that much--though I don't think I'll repurchase it again. And the Total Sunblock is even thicker and greasier feeling--that's why I went with the City Block instead. Two products you might want to look into, if shine/greasiness is a concern, that I think are really good(just can't find them in my local stores lately, but they're both still being made!) are both by Nuetrogena.The first is super light and dry feeling (got a little too dry for me,actually;I wanted some hydration, but it's perfect as a very high functioning sunblock)"Ultra Sheer Dry-Touch Sunblock SPF 55."(Also in 45.)It actually absorbs excess oils, keeping skin totally shine free; it's super lightweight, and also sweatproof and waterproof. The second one I'm dying to find again,it's "Neutrogena Ultra Soft Hydrating Sunblock SPF 45." It's a very lightweight moisturizer lotion/sunscreen that really doesn't FEEL like you have anything on(the way City Block does!) Still, it does condition and hydrate the skin, as well as protect it from the sun.

If you can find either of those, I would definitely recommend that you try them.Also,someone on this hread mention Olay's SPF 30--that too I have heard here and elsewhere is really good and fairly lighteight,plus non-greasy--Dermalogica sunscreen is also very good.

Let us know when you find a good product--since I can't find Neutrogena around, I'm searching too! Good luck!:icon_bigg


----------



## Sophia (Mar 13, 2006)

Ohh yeah I really want to buy the SPF40, the SPF25 has been my hg for 2 years but I wanted something with higher SPF and Clinique heard my prays!! :laughno:


----------



## jen19 (Mar 14, 2006)

ok guys- please re read and commit to memory Kim's post #31- for now, stay away from chemical sunscreens- there are plenty on the market w/ the zinc and titanium dioxide.
Cardboardboxed- I use Eucerin sensitive skin xtra protective Moisture Lotion spf 30 - I think that would be fine for you, spf numbers have to do with how LONG you can be out in the sun- unless you will be out sunbathing, a spf 30 would be fine for daily use. You can re-apply if you are out longer than expected.l The Eucerin is inexpensive and not greasy and it has no avobenzone. But I think they may also make a 45, you might want to check- drugstores and Walmart carry it.


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 14, 2006)

I love Ombrelle Kids SPF 30! I also wear Ombrelle SPF 15 but I prefer the kids formula(usually wear this for my body)


----------



## ArbonQueen (Mar 14, 2006)

LOL! I am glad I am not the only one to use kids sunscreen. I actually use babies.

Ann Phelps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Femme*Noir (Mar 14, 2006)

Is Ombrelle in regualr drug stores??? I as checking online for sun lock with mexoryl, some places still sell it eventhough its illegal- and L'Oreal Ombrelle is a line that has it...is it the same thing??? :wassatt:


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 14, 2006)

I use WaterBabies SPF 45 on every inch of my body. I also use moisturizer and foundation w/ sun protection. I rarely burn and I always tan, even with very little time in the sun. It's very interesting to know about the hands and feet, though. I guess I'd better ensure I lube my hands and feet up from now on, as well as my sons.

Thank you for the great info.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 14, 2006)

I dont think they are in the stores in the US. and yes, ombrelle has mexoryls, but the ones sold in Canada have just one kind of mexoryl, from what I heard...

I know, some places online have them, but maybe there are different laws for online sales or ways to go around the law...?


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks, I guess I'm just paranoid!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 14, 2006)

I agree. hydraphase and active C are great, when it comes to lower SPF (15).


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 14, 2006)

which ones specifically can be dangerous? I read a lot about chemical sunsreens widely used in Europe and they are considered to be safe by all sources I seen, the only downside is that some people are allergic to it. I don't really believe that they are not safe, it contradicts all I read about them.


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 14, 2006)

This might be a stupid question, but do sunscreen spf's "add up"? Like, if my moisturizer has spf 20, sunscreen has spf 50, foundation has spf 20, and powder has spf 10, would there be a total of spf 100 on my face, or would it just be the highest number of a single product?


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 14, 2006)

That's not a silly question at all :icon_smil

As far as I know, the SPFs don't "add up".


----------



## NokCha (Mar 14, 2006)

I am a bit of a sucker for Vichy products. I went on a long search for creams and sunscreens which don't contain aluminum or soy products (I have a soy allergy.) Anyway, I came across the Vichy line, and I have so far really enjoyed everything that I have used. I actually use the SPF 60 sunscreen, because my skin is quite fair and sensitive to the sun. However, they offer lower SPFs as well. It can be a little pricy, but totally worth it.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 14, 2006)

In fact, spf in your foundation can interfere with spf in your moisturizer (some filters weaken each other), so the best choice would be high spf in moisturizer and foundation with no spf :sdrop:


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 14, 2006)

vichy has great spf products, they have one lighter one designed for face - ecran fluide, spf 60, ppd 20, is that the one you're using?

anyway, I highly recomend it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ArbonQueen (Mar 14, 2006)

Your right goddess, they do not add up.

Ann Phelps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 14, 2006)

Okay, I didn't think they'd add up, but i figured I'd ask and make sure. Does foundation spf really interfere?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't try to buy foundations with spf, but my fave foundation just happens to have it.


----------



## NokCha (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes, that is the Vichy product I'm using (SPF 60). I love it. My husband and I recently returned from a trip to Thailand. Although we were on the beach or next to the pool everyday for over two weeks, I didn't burn (and I have very fair skin). Although I was of course reapplying every couple of hours and after swimming.

I haven't gotten into the habit of wearing sunscreen everyday, although I'm realizing that I really need to. I am getting freckles, and some definite lines showing up on my face.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 15, 2006)

yeah, most of it does, although it al depends on the kind of filters... its more complicated, I don't know the exact details. I know for instance that the spf in foundation weakens avobenzone in moisturizers. all in all its the best not to mix two spfs of the different products. Sometimes you cannot help it though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ILoveLola (Mar 24, 2006)

I any sunscreen. I dont go out that much. lol :sdrop:


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 24, 2006)

i really really like the body shop's sunscreen for face. it doesnt make me break out or anything and its pretty light.


----------



## jessica9 (Apr 6, 2006)

i just went out and bought that today and really like it so far! it absorbs so nicely, and although i know they say bad things about avobenzone, so many companies use it, it seems like it can't be all that bad. haha...maybe that sounds dumb, but i am sick of having a white cast to my face even while using a micronized zinc oxide. they say with those products you need a 1/2 teaspsoon to your face. that is a LOT if you actually measure it out once. there is no way i am going out looking like a greased pig everyday! i would like to wear makeup and let my skin breathe. so far the aveeno spf 30 positive radiance is just what i have been looking for. really have been wanting to combine a high spf with a moisturizer!


----------



## Arinna (Apr 10, 2006)

Just to share my experience regarding my love-hate relationship with sunscreen. My skin react differently to different concentration of chemical sunscreen.

1. Ethylexyl Methoxycinnamate: spf20 and lower - no immediate reaction upon application but on long term, with daily application - pimples pop up one after another!

2. Ethylexyl Methoxycinnamate: spf20 and above - skin turn red under the sun and very-very small spots appear immediately after application; long term application - big pimples!

3. Octyl Methoxycinnamate: any concentration - immediate reaction: rashes, itchyness, pain a few hours after application, upper skin cells die a few days later and skin starts to peel

4. Avobenzone: any concentration - immediate reaction: rashes and itchiness.


----------



## Arinna (Apr 10, 2006)

I've totally stopped using chemical sunscreen since December 2005 and my skin has improved a lot. No more pimples, no more redness. :inlove:

Currently using Clinique Super City Block.


----------

